
Warning: OBJECT and EMBED are inherently unsafe - there
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2011/03/warning-object-and-embed-are-inherently.html
======
there
strangely, two of the flash applets on the test cases page start
automatically, despite having flashblock installed on firefox.

